

Responding to iOS 7 - jerols
http://tapity.com/iphone-app-design/responding-to-ios-7/

======
ultimoo
Nice. Quite a well written article. I am especially interested in how Tweetbot
is going to adapt to the iOS 7 interface. I love to use it on iOS 6 but as the
OP points out the interface is very "heavy" \-- full of bevels, shadows, and
gradients -- when compared to iOS 7.

~~~
avolcano
Honestly, I think Tweetbot (and Tapbots' other products) are the greatest
"heavy" UIs I've ever seen. They're basically the pinnacle of pre-7 iOS
design, and I still think it's the most beautiful app on my phone.

My worry is that flat design will lead to less information density (because of
the decreased emphasis on visual hierarchy and separation through 3D effects)
and lead to a downgrade in functionality for some apps. Honestly, I wouldn't
be bothered if Tweetbot stayed the same.

~~~
rdouble
A good example of flat design in an app is Propellerheads' Figure.

[http://www.propellerheads.se/products/figure/](http://www.propellerheads.se/products/figure/)

If all flat design apps are like that, things won't be too bad.

Interestingly, their other iOS apps are totally the opposite, and are
pinnacles of skeumorphic design:

[http://www.propellerheads.se/products/thor/](http://www.propellerheads.se/products/thor/)

[http://www.propellerheads.se/products/rebirth/](http://www.propellerheads.se/products/rebirth/)

~~~
zeckalpha
Figure is flat but it is still skeumorphic. They are not opposites.

~~~
rdouble
What is it supposed to resemble?

------
jerols
Thanks for all the support guys! Never had this many concurrent users... now I
know what its like to be on the HN home page.

I am trying to resolve all the server issues. It should be mostly working now.

------
Groxx
Site's 500-ing for me, google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?site=&source=hp...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?site=&source=hp&q=cache%3Atapity.com%2Fiphone-
app-design%2Fresponding-to-ios-7%2F&oq=cache%3Atapity.com%2Fiphone-app-
design%2Fresponding-to-
ios-7%2F&gs_l=hp.12...0.0.0.2341.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1c..18.psy-
ab.NowsuDzpSaQ&pbx=1)

------
coob
This is echoing our experience. I think there's going to be some serve overuse
of UIDynamics but hopefully that will eventually be refined in.

~~~
zw
I think the people without the taste to use it properly are of the type to not
understand the physics involved and therefore wouldn't be able to use it
properly.

I'm not saying it won't be used wrongly, just look at
[Write]([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/write-for-dropbox-
beautiful/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/write-for-dropbox-
beautiful/id587363157?mt=8)) for an example of a place where this'll be
overdone to shit. But many of the UX people who intend to use dynamics stuff
have probably had these ideas in their head or sketched out for quite a while.

------
jerols
I'm really sorry for the site errors. It was down for about 2 hours. Never had
to deal with so much traffic before and my host shut it down. Should be back
up for everyone now.

------
orbuch
branch here: [http://branch.com/b/how-do-we-respond-to-
ios-7](http://branch.com/b/how-do-we-respond-to-ios-7)

------
dsego
It's just funny seeing how everybody now claims that removing visual noise is
making a better experience for users. How come nobody had that insight before
apple changed the design?

~~~
jinushaun
No, the flat (anti-skeuomorphic) trend started well before Apple joined the
party.

~~~
dsego
I am aware of that. Apparently iOS developers are just now finding it out.

------
joejohnson
I really like your new design!

